# accessing my User Control Panel



## neilpet (Apr 28, 2009)

hi all

okay, newbie question coming up, probably...

I'm on a Mac system. Everything here is working fine, but whenever I go to the "User CP" link it goes to that page for about a half-second, then jumps back to the main forum page. I can't edit or access my settings. 

Any ideas? 

Neil


----------



## grothe (Apr 28, 2009)

Seems you're the second person with that problem...I'll PM Brian for you on this.


----------



## ronp (Apr 28, 2009)

Same thing happened to me when I was locked out for 2 days. I couldn't even change my password.


----------



## seth (May 5, 2009)

I just joined and i can't get into the CP ethier.


----------



## pineywoods (May 5, 2009)

Try the link by Bmudd in this thread and see if that helps

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76302


----------



## fire it up (May 5, 2009)

Dunno, CP works fine for me.


----------



## seth (May 5, 2009)

Nope the link didn't work ethier.


----------



## pineywoods (May 5, 2009)

I'll send Brian a PM


----------

